#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  Seek inexpensive home on 2 rai land, min

## MustavaMond

In quiet quiet area away from traffic noise and neighbors . 
Prefer monthly rent,  THB 6000- 15 000 p/m, will pay  6 month advance ; 3 year lease.
Or ..
Will buy / long lease if great deal,
 or consider just land if perfect  ( = Cheap, 3 mil max., and gorgeous scenery . )
 Style, size  house  unimportant but   livable. Don't need a pool or a/c.
 Do need 2 - 10 or up rai ,  adjacent land- flat, well drained,  ground water, elec. available . 
Available by Nov 1,

  Please PM possibilities. 

MM

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Where? Chad?

----------


## MustavaMond

> Where? Chad?



Since this is the Krabi real estate forum, try  to figure it out.

  Actually I'll look anywhere in the Andaman region

----------

